

List of 33 MOOCs starting in September - dhawalhs

EDX(3)<p>6.002x: Circuits and Electronics - Sep 5th<p>CS169.1x: Software as a Service - Sep 24th<p>CS188.1x: Artificial Intelligence - Sep 24th<p>UDACITY(3)<p>CS222 - Making Math Matter - Differential Equations in Action - Sep 3rd<p>CS259 - Software Debugging - Automating The Boring Tasks - Sep 3rd<p>EP245 - Entrepreneurship: The Lean LaunchPad - How to Build a Startup - Sep 14th<p>BROWN UNIVERSITY(1)<p>CSCI 1730 - Introduction to Programming Languages - Sep 5th<p>COURSERA(26)<p>Statistics One - Sep 3rd<p>Securing Digital Democracy - Sep 3rd<p>Model Thinking - Sep 3rd<p>Introduction to Computational Finance and Financial<p>Econometrics - Sep 4th<p>Networked Life - Sep 10th<p>Modern &#38; Contemporary American Poetry - Sep 10th<p>A History of the World since 1300 - Sep 17th<p>Networks: Friends, Money, and Bytes - Sep 17th<p>Introduction to Mathematical Thinking - Sep 17th<p>Neural Networks for Machine Learning - Sep 17th<p>Functional Programming Principles in Scala - Sep 18th<p>Social Network Analysis - Sep 24th<p>Greek and Roman Mythology - Sep 24th<p>An Introduction to Operations Management - Sep 24th<p>Probabilistic Graphical Models - Sep 24th<p>Human-Computer Interaction - Sep 24th<p>Introduction to Logic - Sep 24th<p>Bioelectricity: A Quantitative Approach - Sep 24th<p>Learn to Program: The Fundamentals - Sep 24th<p>Computing for Data Analysis - Sep 24th<p>Mathematical Biostatistics Bootcamp - Sep 24th<p>Scientific Computing - Sep 24th<p>Information Security and Risk Management in Context - Sep 24th<p>Heterogeneous Parallel Programming - Sep 24th<p>Organizational Analysis - Sep 24th<p>Computer Architecture - Sep 30th
======
paulovsk
This CS222 is gonna be awesome!

